# New Pastor at Christ Church



## fredtgreco (Apr 21, 2012)

Yesterday at the 29th Stated Meeting of Houston Metro Presbytery, Dr. Duncan Rankin was approved for transfer into the Presbytery. He will be the Assistant Pastor for Pastoral Care and Outreach of Christ Church. Duncan will join myself and John Terrell (Assistant Pastor for Youth and Family) next month. We are very excited that he will be joining our family!


----------



## Covenant Joel (Apr 21, 2012)

fredtgreco said:


> Yesterday at the 29th Stated Meeting of Houston Metro Presbytery, Dr. Duncan Rankin was approved for transfer into the Presbytery. He will be the Assistant Pastor for Pastoral Care and Outreach of Christ Church. Duncan will join myself and John Terrell (Assistant Pastor for Youth and Family) next month. We are very excited that he will be joining our family!



Very exciting!


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 21, 2012)

Dear Rev. Greco, 

I'm sure he will add much to the ministry. I pray the lord will bless all of your combined efforts for His Kingdom's advance.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 22, 2012)

How wonderful!


----------



## Curt (Apr 22, 2012)

Blessings to all.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Fantastic,
a great blessing.


----------

